# Aldi Sucralose powdered sweetnener



## Hsdd (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi, Just joined as I thought this post was important. I have been a medicated type 2 diabetic for about 12 years and 4 months ago converted to Insulin injections. As I am sure many of you will understand I have been a lifelong sugar addict and to try and help this have been a big sweetener user. For about two years I have been using Aldi Sucralose powdered sweetnener and have just worked out that this is 99% Maltodextrin and only 1% Sucralose!!!. Maltodextrin causes higher sugar spikes than sugar itself so it has adversely affected my tests and levels. This product may be ok for dieters but diabetics should be very careful. Within 2 days of stopping use my blood sugar levels were dropping. I hope people find this useful.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2020)

It's also approx 3 times as sweet as sugar though so if using sweetener in a recipe I go for the granulated sort and go by taste rather than weight or volume.

I've weaned myself off anything very sweet though, and I advise you to too.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 12, 2020)

Many years ago now when my sister and brother in law came to stay they found all the things I prepared were not sweet enough for their taste - they were simply used to using sugar in everything, or on everything. 
If you just reduce the sweetness a little at a time your taste will adjust and it has the added benefit of increasing your awareness of other flavours.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 21, 2020)

I had an Olympic standard sweet tooth. I didn't have spoons of sugar in my coffee, I just tipped some in. Off and on I had used sweeteners but at diagnosis last year I went cold turkey with all sweet stuff and now I can detect sweetness in things I previously considered sour and my morning coffee made with double cream tastes better than any coffee with sugar ever did. Following a low carb, higher, fat diet I no longer crave sweet stuff or carbs in general, I don't even feel hungry anymore and I eat less than half as much as I used to. I feel so much fitter and healthier and in control of my diet for cutting the carbs and eating more fat and it is hard to feel badly done to when you start the day with coffee made with cream and end it with a glass of red wine and a chunk of nice cheese, so pretty easy to stick with this way of eating for life. And it means my BG levels are more stable and I need less insulin.


----------



## Steve/Ch (Dec 20, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Many years ago now when my sister and brother in law came to stay they found all the things I prepared were not sweet enough for their taste - they were simply used to using sugar in everything, or on everything.
> If you just reduce the sweetness a little at a time your taste will adjust and it has the added benefit of increasing your awareness of other flavours.


Hi, have just read your post about sweeteners, i always used Canderella, just for my morning Porridge, would it be better just using sugar but not too much


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 20, 2020)

It might be best having something other than porridge unless you have tested it and know your body can cope with it. Spikes my levels something rotten, even with Sweetex. Porridge oats are about 62% carbs dry weight. Do you weigh your oats before you cook them so you know how much carbs are in them? Do you make it with water or milk... how much milk and what type as milk also contains carbs (lactose) ... there is much more to take into consideration than just sugar or sweetener when eating porridge.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 20, 2020)

Steve/Ch said:


> Hi, have just read your post about sweeteners, i always used Canderella, just for my morning Porridge, would it be better just using sugar but not too much


Do you test your BG level after eating porridge? Some people can 'get away' with so many carbs in the mornings, and some people can't (I have to limit first meal to 10gm of carbs) so they eat steak and mushrooms or an omelette or a stirfry.
I'd not advise using sugar rather than sweetener - as long as the sweetener isn't one that goes funny when heated. Do reduce the sweetness though, so that it gets easier to avoid carbs as time goes by.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2020)

Most sweeteners are approx 3x sweeter tasting than sugar. I knew it tasted sweeter, but only discovered how much more from cooking with it, cos I have my non diabetic guinea pig at hand - aka husband! - to try anything I have a go at.

So - do be careful how much you use always.


----------



## Steve/Ch (Dec 22, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Do you test your BG level after eating porridge? Some people can 'get away' with so many carbs in the mornings, and some people can't (I have to limit first meal to 10gm of carbs) so they eat steak and mushrooms or an omelette or a stirfry.
> I'd not advise using sugar rather than sweetener - as long as the sweetener isn't one that goes funny when heated. Do reduce the sweetness though, so that it gets easier to avoid carbs as time goes by.


Thanks, i will do that, i have cut down the ammount of porridge and milk, portion sizes may make a difference


----------

